# Audio options in a Dasher



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

Forgive me if this has been asked before, but has anyone done anything creative with speaker location in a b1? I'm a sucker for good sound, and trying to avoid cutting holes in the door cards...


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

I have the wagon and I pulled the odd size speakers out behind the rear seat and ran longer wire to 6X9 200w kenwoods in a box and mounted them behing the plastic side panels(spare tire side and washer fulid side)


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

Interesting. I'm not sure my wagon even has rear speakers.


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

i'm going to be going through mine, i'd like to get a basic setup that sounds decent.

btw, does anyone know how to remove the speaker thats inside the dash? i think it would be cool to replace that with a new speaker that actually sounds good.


----------

